# Povitica Bread



## pollijuli (Nov 13, 2004)

Does anyone have a recipe for Povitica Bread?   :P


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 13, 2004)

I have this one.

Potica
Dough: 
2  Cakes compressed yeast 
1/2 c Lukewarm milk 
1 tb Sugar 
6-7 c Sifted AP flour
3/4 c Sugar 
1 ts Salt 
1 c Milk, scalded and slightly cooled 
4  Egg yolks, beaten
2  Whole eggs, beaten 
1/2 c Sweet butter, softened 
Filling:
1 c Cream
1/2 c Butter 
1/2 c Honey 
2 lb Ground walnuts 
1 ts Grated lemon peel 
1 ts Vanilla 
1 ts Salt 
2  Egg yolks
1/3 c Sour cream 
2  Egg whites, stiffly beaten 
1 3/4 c Sugar 

Preheat oven to 350F
Dough:
1.Crumble yeast into lukewarm milk; add 1 tablespoon sugar, stir and set aside till foamy. 
2.Sift flour, sugar and salt into a large bowl; make well in center. Add cooled scalded milk, beaten egg yolks, eggs, butter and yeast. Mix thoroughly. 
3.Knead until no longer sticky (about 10 minutes). Form into soft ball and place in greased bowl. Cover and put in warm place until doubled, about 1 1/2 hour. 
Filling:
1.Scald cream, butter, and honey together, taking care not to burn, and then pour over ground nuts. Add lemon peel, vanilla and salt; mix. 
2.Fold in egg yolks, sour cream and stiffly beaten egg whites. Blend in sugar. Set aside. 
Assembly:
1.Punch down risen dough. Divide into 4 parts. Place 1 section of dough on floured board. Roll to about 1/4-inch thickness, in a rectangle about 9in by 20in.
2.Spread nut filling on top of dough, leaving 1/2 inch plain dough on each side. Roll up as a jelly roll. Pinch seam of dough closed. 
3.Place seam side down in large greased bread pan or on a large cookie sheet. Repeat with other 3 sections of dough. 4.Prick dough on top to prevent bubbles. Cover with cloth and allow to raise for 45 minutes. Brush tops with melted butter. Bake for about 45-60 minutes. Let stand for 10-15 minutes. Remove to cooling racks and allow to cool completely.


----------



## pollijuli (Nov 21, 2004)

Thank you Kansasgirl, for the Povitica Bread recipe.  I'm going to try it over the holidays.


----------

